# CBS Rankings: Center position



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9625945

Oh yes! My boy D-12 at number 2. He really is the future big man of the league, dont you agree?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, except not at Center he isn't.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How about this, Amare at 3 over Yao and Amare hasnt played a single game since his back. A bit overrated huh?


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Amare is way overrated, he wasn't even as explosive as a young kemp


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

They need to get off of Shaq's stick, if you know what i'm saying. Yao is definitly the best center in the league


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys are funny. You weren't saying a word about about Amare back when he was playing because you were too worried he was gonna come slamming through your walls with a basketball in his hand...but now he's overrated. 

Maybe he's not as "explosive" as a young Kemp, but he was better Kemp never averaged 30+ in a playoff series. Amare did. Twice I believe. I would accept taking caution and saying you're not sure about Amare being able to retain his level of dominance...but to call him overrated is just dumb. Plain and simple.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont see how dwight is second above yao. the kid has a bright future, no doubt about that, but he hasnt proven to be better than yao yet.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> You guys are funny. You weren't saying a word about about Amare back when he was playing because you were too worried he was gonna come slamming through your walls with a basketball in his hand...but now he's overrated.
> 
> Maybe he's not as "explosive" as a young Kemp, but he was better Kemp never averaged 30+ in a playoff series. Amare did. Twice I believe. I would accept taking caution and saying you're not sure about Amare being able to retain his level of dominance...but to call him overrated is just dumb. Plain and simple.


You guys? you mean Saint Baller? And yes i think he is a little overrated, so is Shaq and Howard. Calling him overrated is his opinion and i don't see why that would be dumb.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

lol... I think there are far more overrated players in NBA than underrated ones.

Here is a test. In the next 5 seconds (start after you finish reading this post), think of ONE underrated player in the league and post his name.

^^ is actually quite hard even if you have 10 seconds.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> lol... I think there are far more overrated players in NBA than underrated ones.
> 
> Here is a test. In the next 5 seconds (start after you finish reading this post), think of ONE underrated player in the league and post his name.
> 
> ^^ is actually quite hard even if you have 10 seconds.


Shawn Marion. 3 seconds.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

JR Smith, needs to get a chance. 4 seconds!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao ming. i was thinking about it before i even read your post, so 0 seconds.

shawn marion isnt underrated.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Shawn Marion. 3 seconds.


ummm.... you would be one of the few people that think Marion is underrated. LOL...

There are even posters on the Suns forum who think he's overrated.

Personally, I don't think he's overrated, but I think he's far from underrated too. If you consider his paycheck, he may come in "slightly" overrated. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> JR Smith, needs to get a chance. 4 seconds!


I thought about JR Smith, but there is a big difference between an underrated player and an average player.

I think JR is more of an average player....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> yao ming. i was thinking about it before i even read your post, so 0 seconds.
> 
> shawn marion isnt underrated.


As a huge Yao fan, I have to agree with you, but there are certainly a lot of people who would say Yao is overrated.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I have to agree with I Start Fires, Yao Ming is underrated. 
Shawn does a lot of things but never gets any credit for it, just my opinion.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Based on the article, I can't help but see Damp's $65M in the "also considered, but not top 20" and think sheez.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> You guys? you mean Saint Baller? And yes i think he is a little overrated, so is Shaq and Howard. Calling him overrated is his opinion and i don't see why that would be dumb.


Maybe I shouldn't have come off so strong..but I don't see how anyone can call him overrated. He can say he thinks Amare won't be the same after his injury, but how is he overrated? What has he done in the past year to become overrated? Nothing.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Not played.. How can you get this much press and all when you have only played 3 games in the past year... That's why I think he's become overrated. I think he could be number 1 or 2 WHEN HEALTHY, but he hasnt done **** after his injury... So until then I will continue to call him overrated if he is getting so much press.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think the press has been surrounding Amare, but I don't consider that overrating. Just a circus atmosphere anticipating his return. :gopray:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> Not played.. How can you get this much press and all when you have only played 3 games in the past year... That's why I think he's become overrated. I think he could be number 1 or 2 WHEN HEALTHY, but he hasnt done **** after his injury... So until then I will continue to call him overrated if he is getting so much press.


Well I'm just attacking that reasoning...just like people downplay players in singular rankings because of their teams, Injured players shouldn't be downgraded just because they're injured. A player should be remembered for his last offering to the court, not for being injured..that's just a copout to me. Now if a player comes back and underperforms, fine, but people were/are looking for Amare to get the torch from Shaq...and wondering about is injury and ranking him high is overrating him? No.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And Erick Dampier is better than Nazr IMO.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay, I get where you are coming from, but I will continue to say he is overrated until he actually earns that spot.

I mean he hasnt played more than 5 games in the last season, and he's supposedly better than Yao?!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I mean he hasnt played more than 5 games in the last season, and he's supposedly better than Yao?!


I'll agree with _Dre_, it's how he's remembered prior to his injury.

Of course, his production when he returns could greatly effect that ranking.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He was way ahead of Yao the year before, and Yao's improvement last year didn't put him over Amare from 04-05. 

Look at the injury. At worst, instead of being superhuman, Amare would simply have above average to good athleticism. With his mix of speed and power, a whole level down in athleticism is still arguably an all-star. He can at least be Zach Randolph. And even though I'm using your reasoning doesn't mean I agree with it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay, I'll give you that...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> He can at least be Zach Randolph.


Put Zach in a Suns uniform - effective, or not? :none:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Put Zach in a Suns uniform - effective, or not? :none:


 In that offense, if he has two legs he'll be effective. Nash will work with you and find you your best oppurtunities to score. 


Even still, he's an all-star in the right system.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have come off so strong..but I don't see how anyone can call him overrated. He can say he thinks Amare won't be the same after his injury, but how is he overrated? What has he done in the past year to become overrated? Nothing.


I called him overrated because lots of fans think he is better than Duncan and also because of the CBS rankings.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> I called him overrated because lots of fans think he is better than Duncan and also because of the CBS rankings.


 It's not outlandish to think he's better than Duncan, especially with the series he put up against him. I think overrated is used to much. If you're within that top 5 minority, you shouldn't be considered overrated because people think you're the best. 

In NCAAF's top 25, a lot of #2 and 3 teams get 1 votes. Are they overrated?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dre seriously we can keep arguing about this but it's my opinion and there is no right or wrong. I just hope you can understand that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Dre seriously we can keep arguing about this but it's my opinion and there is no right or wrong. I just hope you can understand that.


 You're the one who quoted me both times! But fine.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I quoted you once, first time wasn't about Amare being overrated. Second time, i wanted to explain myself because you quoted me.


----------

